# Uber Uses Psychological Tricks to PushDrivers’ Buttons



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Funny story but I don't bite..

Uber: We have more requests than usual... Me: then show me a Fing surge...Turns app off
Uber Premium pickup possible.... Me: So is seeing a UFO.... Declines trip
Uber This a a scheduled in advance pick up. (15 minutes away) Me: that's not my problem. (if I'm not making money)

*Uber Uses Psychological Tricks to PushDrivers' Buttons*
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/04/02/technology/uber-drivers-psychological-tricks.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> Funny story but I don't bite..
> 
> Uber: We have more requests than usual... Me: then show me a Fing surge...Turns app off
> Uber Premium pickup possible.... Me: So is seeing a UFO Decline
> ...


And you Realized this When ?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

After my first Premium pickup possible and I got 9 cents extra


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

wallae said:


> After my first Premium pickup possible and I got 9 cents extra


8 cents more than I got on the final one I took.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Less thinking and more driving, chop chop.


----------



## Xpoolux (Nov 26, 2018)

Does Uber really think these things work or do they know the only thing that moves drivers is the need for quick $$$. We ain't chasing a damn thing in app.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I DGAS about badges, acceptance and cancel rates or any other bs Uber throws at us. I also find out the destination before I hit start ride and if I don't like it, I cancel. I will not let Uber send me on a ride where I must deadhead back which kills the rides earnings. Only do what's best for you.


----------



## Xpoolux (Nov 26, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> I DGAS about badges, acceptance and cancel rates or any other bs Uber throws at us. I also find out the destination before I hit start ride and if I don't like it, I cancel. I will not let Uber send me on a ride where I must deadhead back which kills the rides earnings. Only do what's best for you.


You got it!

They try with these "moral building" bs lol 
Badges dont buy gas. Passengers couldn't give a damn about all the fluff they just wanna get to their destination for peanuts.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

This article is 18 months old. What the hell?

And anybody who's been driving for a while already knows everything in the article.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Great article yea it doesn’t take long to work out Uber’s tricks to maximise their own earnings not ours,


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ha... Uber said Drivers can stop working with a touch of a button....more like two in new app.

I never log off anymore....I just let five trips run the cycle and they log me off. I save the finger energy


----------



## L Driver (Nov 27, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> I DGAS about badges, acceptance and cancel rates or any other bs Uber throws at us. I also find out the destination before I hit start ride and if I don't like it, I cancel. I will not let Uber send me on a ride where I must deadhead back which kills the rides earnings. Only do what's best for you.


Was wondering how you find out destination before hitting start...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I guess he asks them before hitting start. I must admit I have called before driving 9 minutes and then canceled when I found out the ride was 1/2 mile with no surge


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

wallae said:


> After my first Premium pickup possible and I got 9 cents extra


I got .07, fool me once Doober,
never again!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I only go for 20+min trip premium pickup likely requests. If you see the word likely (which is usually for near 20 minute plus stuff) you'll actually come out with a decent pick up fee and then hopefully can DF back home for more. 

Pickup possible means you aren't getting shit usually don't bother.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wallae said:


> *Uber Uses Psychological Tricks to PushDrivers' Buttons*


That's the politically correct headline. The real headline should read;

*Uber Easily Takes Psychological Advantage of Ignorant Pushover Drivers*


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

wallae said:


> *Uber Uses Psychological Tricks to PushDrivers' Buttons*
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/04/02/technology/uber-drivers-psychological-tricks.html


From the article:
"We've underinvested in the driver experience," a senior official said. "We are now re-examining everything we do in order to rebuild that love."

Here's a start - a flat $0.25 a mile increase in driver pay across the country. See how easy that is?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> From the article:
> "We've underinvested in the driver experience," a senior official said. "We are now re-examining everything we do in order to rebuild that love."
> 
> Here's a start - a flat $0.25 a mile increase in driver pay across the country. See how easy that is?


And in the 18 months since that "love"statement rates have gone down.
That's S & M "Love"









Dara shows his love of disposable drivers​


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> From the article:
> "We've underinvested in the driver experience," a senior official said. "We are now re-examining everything we do in order to rebuild that love."
> 
> Here's a start - a flat $0.25 a mile increase in driver pay across the country. See how easy that is?


They " Underinvested" AND GLOATED AND RUBBED ROBO CARS IN OUR FACE BRAGGING ABOUT ELIMINATING US !

Before they slaughtered that Poor woman !


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> From the article:
> "We've underinvested in the driver experience," a senior official said. "We are now re-examining everything we do in order to rebuild that love."
> 
> Here's a start - a flat $0.25 a mile increase in driver pay across the country. See how easy that is?


 Yuck it would make their customers happier to because I wouldn't have to reject so many rides.I would go anywhere any place for a fair price


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

wallae said:


> Yuck it would make their customers happier to because I wouldn't have to reject so many rides.I would go anywhere any place for a fair price


Anything "fair" for drivers ain't going to happen.
It's futile to complain about an Uber HQ Culture that wants nothing to do with you.

Quit, they don't care
Crash ur car, they don't care
Drop dead behind the wheel, they couldn't care less
Complain, u might as well be speaking Martian

Piss off a family member passenger, THAT'S when they care. And ur dead

Stop expecting them to treat u with respect.
And always expect to get kicked in the nutz


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> I DGAS about badges, acceptance and cancel rates or any other bs Uber throws at us. I also find out the destination before I hit start ride and if I don't like it, I cancel. I will not let Uber send me on a ride where I must deadhead back which kills the rides earnings. Only do what's best for you.


How exactly do you find out the destination before starting a ride ?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> I only go for 20+min trip premium pickup likely requests. If you see the word likely (which is usually for near 20 minute plus stuff) you'll actually come out with a decent pick up fee and then hopefully can DF back home for more.
> 
> Pickup possible means you aren't getting shit usually don't bother.


I did one of these yesterday, used to get about $7 and sometimes over that amount to the roughly same area as a long pickup fee. Yesterday was a whopping $3.34

It was also a scheduled ride so I thought it might be a nice airport trip to the big city. Nope, going to work 2 miles away at McDs.

Uber soooo played me. Never again.



TForan said:


> How exactly do you find out the destination before starting a ride ?


You don't, unless you call them first.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

premium pickup possible

So is seeing a UFO


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

They can't make you drive free...yet


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> They can't make you drive free...yet


Actually next up:
Uber will require drivers to pay them
A $25 monthly App access fee.

Doesn't sound like much,
But increases Uber's revenue $100ML a monthly or $1.2BL annual 
Good deal, huh?

 And drivers will continue to chauffeur ubers clients with a smile 
 And newbies will continue to sign up in the thousands


----------

